# پایگاه‌های داده > سایر پایگاه‌های داده > Foxpro >  مثالی برای کار با باسکولهای توزین الکتریک

## alirezavafi

سلام دوستان عزیز
با تشکر فراوان از آقای کیا که اطلاعات خوبشون رو در اختیار بقیه قرار دادن

من یک مثال آماده تست شده با باسکول شرکت توزین الکترونیک دارم که خودم نوشتم. اطلاعات دو باسکول را همزمان نشان می دهد.

با اجازه ی آقای کیا و بقیه دوستان
هر کسی سورس این برنامه را میخواهد پیغام بگذرارد تا برایش بفرستم

----------


## rahro

سلام 
بدم نمیاد  از تجربه دیگران استفاده کنم. اگر میشه برای من ارسال کنید.
متشکرم آدرس من rahro_ali@yahoo.com

----------


## rezaTavak

سلام

چطوری کار میکنه؟

یعنی با پورت به باسکول وصل میشه؟

----------


## binyaz2003

اگر ممکنه همینجا بزارید!

----------


## alirezavafi

دوستان عزیز 
این برنامه با پورت سریال کار می کند com1 و com2
با توجه به اینکه دو باسکول دارای وزنهای قابل اندازه گیری متفاوت بوده اند یکی حدود 2000 تن و دیگری 20000 تن طریقه ی محاسبه ی اطلاعات آنها اندکی متفاوت است. com1 برای وزن کمتر بوده و com2 برای دستگاه دیگری.

من تا امشب سورس اون رو همینجا میگذارم.

----------


## alirezavafi

دویاره سلام

اینم سورس برنامه نمایشگر وزن باسکولها
اگه یه کمی طول کشید بخاطر این بود که این نمایشگرو از برنامه ای که نوشته بودم جدا کنم.
این فرم با ویژوال فاکس 9 ساخته شده ولی فکر نکنم با ورژنهای قبلی مشکلی داشته باشه.
در ضمن از mscomm32.ocx استفاده میکنه. از oncomm , event استفاده شده است.

اگه باهاش مشکلی داشتید پیغام بگذارید.

----------


## rezaTavak

سلام

جالبه!

----------


## kia1349

جالبه.دست شما درد نکنه.ضمنا این برنامه خیلی بدرد آقای معمار میخوره که داشت روش کار میکرد

----------


## rezamim

متاسفانه نه . چون من بیشتر با باسکولهای مدلهای دیگه کار میکنم . و تونستم با کمک یکی از دوستان خارجی در universalthread اونرو درست کنم و خوشبختانه خیلی عالی جواب میده و جالب اینه که با بعضی باسکولهای ایرانی جواب نمیده که اینهم به این دلیله که نمیدونم چرا ایرانی ها خوششون نمیاد از استانداردهای جهانی استفاده کنند و بیشتر دنبال تکروی هستند. مثلا اکثر باسکولهای معتبر از تنظیم 9600,n,8,1 استفاده میکنند ولی ایرانی ها از تنظیمات دیگر. و باز هم جالب اینکه وقتی به بعضی از این شرکتها زنگ میزنم تا این تنظیمات رو بگیرم به بهانه های مختلف از جواب دادن فرار میکنند ، درتالیکه خارجیها به راتتی این تنظیمات را روی سایتهاشون گذاشتند.
از دوست عزیزمون جناب وافی سئوال دارم که آیا برنامه ای برای پیدا کردن این تنظیمات در دسترس ندارند؟
البته من خودم دو تا دارم که یکی تمام پورتها و تالتهای مختلف رو چک میکنه و اگر بتونه ورودی بگیره ، روی صفته نشون میده ولی گاهی اوقات هم جواب نمیده و یا شاید هم من بلد نیستم جواب بگیرم.
با تشکر از جناب کیا که هنوز به فکر بنده بودند

----------


## alirezavafi

دوست عزیز مطالبی که گذاشتید قابل مشاهده نبود که با تغییر encoding اینترنت اکسپلورر به Unicode(UTF-8) قابل مشاهده شد.
من برنامه ای بابت این کاری که شما گفتی ندارم ولی اگه پیدا کردم حتما بهتون خبر میدم.

ولی عملکرد من این بوده :
خود شرکت گفته بود که 5 بایت باسکول به کامپیوتر ارسال می کند. منم mscomm ورودیشو گذاشتم رو 5 بایت که 5 تا 5 تا بهم اطلاعاتو بده. در ضمن گفته بودن ورودی باید رو text و مشخصات کام 9600,e,n,2 باشه.    برنامه به من 5 تا کاراکتر داد که کد اسکی و هگز اونارو بدست آوردم. طبق گفته شرکت وقتی وزن باسکول صفر بود می بایستی عدد هگز اولین کاراکتر 98 باشه در صورتی که با دو باسکول 99 بود و با یک باسکول 98 بود. طبق گفته شرکت 3 بیت آخر از بایت اول برای اعشاره ولی اینطور نبود. در ضمن بقیه بایت ها هم باید به ترتیب 21 ، 14 و 7 شیفت به چپ شوند و بایت آخری لازم نیست سپس با هم جمع شوند. دقت کنید 7 بیت چپ یعنی 2 به توان 7 و 14 بیت چپ یعنی 2 به توان 14 و ...

----------


## rkrayaneh

سلام 
من یه برنامه برای باسکول 60 تنی میخوام منوراهنمایی کنید /چطور بسازمش :متفکر:

----------


## 491foxgod

با سلام من با ویژوال فاکس 9 روی برنامه توزین کار میکنم فقط مشکلم خواندن وزن از دستگاه است لطفا راهنمایی فرمایید 091881110186
محمود فیروزفر  dpcco@yahoo.com -   foxgod@yahoo.com

----------


## kia1349

از آقای معمار همکار محترم همین فروم کمک بگیرید

----------


## rezamim

چشم جناب کیا
الان عجله دارم . جناب فیروز فر بفرمایید نوع باسکول چی هست

----------


## H_vakilian

خیلی ممنون میشم اگه برنامه باسکول برام میل کنید 
hossein_vakilian@yahoo.com

----------


## m.gholijafari

سلام من یک برنامه برای باسکول با C#‎ نوشتم.
میشه به من بگید برای اتصال چی کار کنم؟
در ضمن با دو تا فایل موجود هم نمی دونم چه طور کار کنم/

سلام می شه توضیح بدین فایلها چطور کار میکنند؟
ممنون میشم

لطفا به من بگید این فایلها چطور کار می کنه.من یک برنامه با C#‎ دارم.
ممنون

----------


## joker

این فرمت رسمی دستگاههای باسکول توزین الکتریک هست ( جالب اینکه سمپل خودشون اشتباهه :) )
مطمئنم از یه شرکت خارجی دودر کردن  :متفکر: 

اديت شد
TEC Standard Outdoor bytes (5 Bytes)
**************************************************  ****************
**************************************************  ****************

Outdoor Data Description

1) Cable Connections.
2) Terminal Program Test.
3) Serial Data Stream Description.
**************************************************  ****************

1)
Connect Serial data cable 
from Weighing Indicator (TEC1500 or TECxxx)
to computer's COM1 (or COM2) port.

if you are using RS232 communication protocol,
your cable connectors pin out is:

 for TEC Weighing Indicator                          for Computer

  DB9 Female connector                     DB9 Female connector 
          pins               cable                     pins
           2 -----------------------------------------  3
           3 -----------------------------------------  2
           5 -----------------------------------------  5


if your computer has DB25 male connector, use this pin out:

 for TEC Weighing Indicator                        for Computer

  DB9 Female connector                          DB25 male connector 
          pins                cable                    pins
           2 -----------------------------------------  2
           3 -----------------------------------------  3
           5 -----------------------------------------  7

if you are using RS485 protocol (for long distance up to 1200 meters)
the connections are:

 for TEC Weighing Indicator     for Interface Box(RS485 to RS232)      for Computer
        connector                        connector                  DB9 Female
connector 
          pins         cable                pins     pins     cable       pins
           1 -------------------------------  4 Box    2 ----------------  3
           2 -------------------------------  3 Box    3 ----------------  2
           3 -------------------------------  2 Box    5 ----------------  5
           4 -------------------------------  1 Box 
           5 -------------------------------  5 Box 
**************************************************  ****************

**************************************************  ****************

DecimalPoint=DP[2..0]=DP2DP1DP0;
نرم افزار کامل ساپورت انواع باسکولها با دستگاههای HB-8210 -  DI-1000 - CARDIANL - TEC موجود هست با امکانات تحت شبکه و گزارشگیری و تصویربرداری و الی آخر....
اگه  احیانا کسی کاری چیزی داشت در خدمتیم :)

----------


## m.gholijafari

آقای وفاییان
میشه در مورد اتصال به باسکول به من کمک کنید.
من فایل شما رو برداشتم ولی نمی تونم ازش استفاده کنم.
ممنون

----------


## m.gholijafari

کمک من می خوام به باسکول وصل بشم اما نمی شه برنامه با C#‎  می شه کمک کنید.

----------


## joker

> کمک من می خوام به باسکول وصل بشم اما نمی شه برنامه با C#‎  می شه کمک کنید.


با چه مدل دستگاهی کار میکنی ؟
مشخصات اتصال به پورت را درست تنظیم کردی ؟
چطوری دیتا را میگیری ؟

پیوست : من C#‎ کار نکردم

----------


## m.gholijafari

سلام aghaye joker.
باسکول من  Tozin electrice TEC 1500
سرعت 9600
8 byte
 even
این را گذاشتم اما عدد الکی میخونه یا صفر می خونه.
dll ندارید من ازش استفاده کنم؟
خیلی ممنونم که جواب دادید.

----------


## m.gholijafari

من می خوام بدونم عددی رو که می خونم باید چی کارش کنم؟

----------


## joker

شما عدد نمیخونید ، یک رشته 5بایتی را میخونید که باید طبق اون دستور العمل به عدد تبدیلش کنید




       //----------------------------------


ادیت شد : 
به علت تجاری بودن سورس

اگه خواستين ميتونم انجين اون را با قفل سخت افزاري بهتون بدم ، هر نسخه  200تومن
انجين قابليت كار با  تيك هاي شركتهاي مختلف توليد كننده مثل
 DI-1000 
CARDINAL 
HB-8210 
TEC (توزين الكترونيك )
 schenck ‌(ديزومات )
DEGHAT ( دقت )
و....
را داره

نصب به صورت Service 
ارائه لحظه اي وزن در آدرس مشخصي در رجيستري
ارائه لحظه اي وزن در آدرس مشخصي در فايل متني.
امكان تنظيم اوليه براي كاركردن با هركدوم از دستگاههاي فوق فقط در يك فايل ini توسط برنامه نويس.

نرم افزار آماده هم البته اگه بخواهين در دو ورژن موجود هست
يكي نسخه مخصوص باسكولهاي عمومي ( قيمت 1 ميليون )
و يك نسخه مخصوص باسكولهاي خصوصي ( داخل شركت يا سازماني ، با رويه هاي خاص  خودشون) البته اين دومي كار من نيست و ديگر دوستان نوشتن ( قيمت حدود 500  هزارتومن)                         

، جهت خرید انجين يا نسخه هاي آماده به صورت خصوصي در سايت باهام تماس بگيريد

----------


## Mah

سلام .
من هم از دلفی استفاده می نمایم .
می خواهم یک نرم افزار کوچک برای زدن فاکتور برای باسکول TEC1500 A شرکت توزین الکترونیک بنویسم .
از ComPort هم برای خواندن از پورت Com استفاده می کنم . 
من پس از اتصال کابل باید چه کار کنم .
لطفاً تنظیمات پورت و ... را توضیح دهید .
من فقط می خواهم وزن را بخوانم !!!!

اگر از Componentَ یا ActiveX خاصی نیز استفاده می نمائید توضیح دهید ...

لطفاً راهنمایی بفرمائید .

متشکرم .

----------


## aAbedi

دوست عزيز "Mah" يا "joker" اگر در دلفي به نتيجه رسيديد به من هم كمك كنيد.متشكرم.

----------


## aAbedi

من هم در دلفي مي خواهم اين كار را انجام دهم 
لطفا كمك كنيد.
 متشكرم.

----------


## fsp-port

با سلام 
 من در حال حاضر از روی دفترچه راهنما باسکول TEC1500 A برای اتصال به کامپیوتر از روی پنل باسکول کلید file و بعد عدد 9 رو می زنم روی صفحه باسکول می نویسه conect pc برنامه رو هم با دلفی 7 و فایل comport.dll محصول شرکت winsoft نوشتم ولی به جای دریافت 5 بایت اطلاعات هیچ چیز دریافت نمی کنه ، تا همین جا کار کسی می تونه بگه مشکل از کجاست ؟ از نحوه ارتباط با باسکول هست یا نوع کامپوننتی که دارم استفاده می کنم ؟ ممنون می شوم دوستان کمک بفرمایند
با تشکر

----------


## Mah

سلام دوستان .
من از آقای JOKER خیلی ممنونم چون آن زمان خیلی به من کمک کرد .
دوست عزیز fsp-port من هم ابتدا از COMPORT استفاده می کردم ولی جواب نگرفتم برای همین از کمپوننت *TCiaComPort*  استفاده نمودم . 
روش اتصال :
من برای اتصال این کار را کردم .
ابتدا با یک کابل ریسیور باسکول را به پورت COM کامپیوتر وصل کردم . بعد بدون اینکه به پرینتر سوزنی یا پنل باسکول کاری داشته باشم . برنامه ام را  اجرا کردم . جالبه که یکبار پرینتر را جدا کردیم و باسکول خراب شد و با تماس با شرکا سازنده گفتند نباد این کار را می کردید !!!!
خب برای خواندن پورت COM هم فکر کنم از کمپوننت *TCiaComPort*  استفاده کردم .
تنظیمات :

BoundRate=9600
DataBits=8
Parity=Even
البته یک فرمول هم در همین پست بود که زمان خواندن پورت باید آن را روی داده های خوانده شده اعمال می کردیم تا عدد درست نمایش داده شود .

من با این روش در دلفی 7 جواب گرفتم .
این هم لینک دانلود TCIACOMPORT
خب من الان دیگه اون باسکول دم دستم نیست که بتونم برنامه ای را تست کنم .
امیدوارم تا اینجا تونسته باشم کمکی به شما بکنم .

----------


## arashkhaan2002

واسه ترازو و باسکول های پند من برای خوندن وزن از این دستورات استفاده میکنم ، میذارم اینجا شاید بدرد کسی بخوره

اول برنامه ام ای دستور رو قرار میدم 

Run mode Com1:2400,N,8,1

سپس موقع خوندن وزن

WIGHT_TAR=Fopen('COM1',12)
If WIGHT_TAR#50 .And. WIGHT_TAR#-1
WIGHT_C=Fread(WIGHT_TAR,8)
Fclo(WIGHT_TAR)
Public a[3]
For i=1 To 3
a[i]=Asc(Subs(WIGHT_C,At('»',WIGHT_C)+i,1))
a[i]=dec2hex(a[i])
Endfor
result=a[1]+a[2]+a[3]
Release a
result=Val(result)/1000

اینهم procedure dec2hex که در دستورات بالا فراخونده میشه

FUNCTION dec2hex
PARAMETER DEC
IF FLOOR(DEC/16)=0 .AND. FLOOR(MOD(DEC, 16))>9
RETURN (ALLTRIM(STR(FLOOR(MOD(DEC, 16)), 2, 0)))
ELSE
RETURN (STR(FLOOR(DEC/16), 1, 0)+ALLTRIM(STR(FLOOR(MOD(DEC, 16)), 2, 0)))
ENDIF
ENDFUNC

----------


## fsp-port

> البته یک فرمول هم در همین پست بود که زمان خواندن پورت باید آن را روی داده های خوانده شده اعمال می کردیم تا عدد درست نمایش داده شود .


با سلام 
از کمک به موقع شما دوست عزیز خیلی ، خیلی ممنونم و متشکرم . تا حدی کارم راه افتاد
ببخشید یک سوال دیگه این فرمولی که فرمودید بعد از خواندن اطلاعات بر روی داده اعمال بشه در حال حاضر که در این تاپیک موجود نیست می تونید راهنمایی بفرمایید از چه ماخذی در مورد این فرمول تبدیل اطلاعات کسب کنم ؟ یا بهتر بگم تحت چه عنوانی باید به دنبالش بگردم 
با تشکر

----------


## Mah

سلام .
دوست عزیز fsp-port در اولین فرصت آن را در همین پست می گذارم .
البته اون فرمول را هم فکر کنم آقای JOKER نوشته بودند .
امیدوارم اجازه این کار را به من بدهند که فرمول ایشان را در اینجا قرار دهم .

موفق باشید .

----------


## Mah

سلام .

از آنجائيكه اين روال تحت حق كپي رايت قرار دارد و صاحب آن راضي نيست كدش در اينجا در دسترس همگان قرار گيرد كد را  بر مي دارم .
موفق باشید .

----------


## delafarin

با سلام 
ضمن تشکر از پاسخ بسیار مفیدتان در مورد این سوال ، آیا بعد از دستور
CiaComPort1.open.true 
(true شد) باید دستور خاص دیگری به باسکول ارسال شودتا باسکول پاسخ دهد (مقدار را برگرداند) ؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## Mah

سلام .
نه نیازی نیست . البته من الان سورس همراهم نیست که دقیق پاسخ بدم .
اما پس از باز کردن پورت کارهای شما در متد ذیل انجام می شود .
  procedure TfFactor.CiaComPort1DataAvailable(Sender: TObject);

موفق باشید

----------


## jafari1

با سلام 
ببخشيد دوست عزيز  منظور از TfFactor چيست ؟ چون برنامه فوق در اين قسمت TFFactor.read خطا ميدهد اگر سوال ابتدائي است ببخشيد من مدتها است با دلفي كار نكردم

----------


## Mah

> با سلام 
> ببخشيد دوست عزيز  منظور از TfFactor چيست ؟ چون برنامه فوق در اين قسمت TFFactor.read خطا ميدهد اگر سوال ابتدائي است ببخشيد من مدتها است با دلفي كار نكردم


 سلام . دوست گرامي TFFactor  نام فرم برنامه من است . متد Read هم يكي از روالهاي اين فرم است .

موفق باشيد .

----------


## jafari1

> TFFactor نام فرم برنامه من است . متد Read هم يكي از روالهاي اين فرم است .


ضمن سلام و عرض تشكر از توجه جنابعالي 
اگر زحمتي نيست مثال فوق را كه فرموديد بصورت كاملتر و قابل استفاده ارائه فرماييد

----------


## jafari1

> اگر زحمتي نيست مثال فوق را كه فرموديد بصورت كاملتر و قابل استفاده ارائه فرماييد


ما زياران چشم ياري داشتيم 
خود غلط بود آنچه ما پنداشتيم

 :گریه:

----------


## ebiez

با سلام یک قطعه کد می خوام که فقط وزن صحیح را در یک textbox نمایش دهد

----------


## siavash_fe

با سلام به همه 
:سي با ترازو پند كار كرده اين پشتيباني يكي 2400 كار مي كنه يكي ميگه 9600 معلوم نيست چي ميگن 
اگر كسي كار كرده لطفا بار من يك كد نمونه يا الگوريتمش بزاره 
ممنون

----------


## jamshid2008

سلام. برنامه ای به زبان دلفی جهت کار با ترازوی 50 کیلویی پند.

----------


## zeustech

سلام
 من ميخوام tec1500 رو به ميكرو وصل كنم اينكارم كردم ولي ميخوام بدونم اين 23 بيتي كه بهم ميده رو چجوري به عدد وزن تبديل كنم
ممنون ميشم اگر كمكم كنيد
باتشكر پيرويان

----------


## anouri

سلام
من برای باسکول کفه ای پند برنامه نوشتم ولی برای توزین TEC 1600 مستندات فنی کسی داره؟
اگه مستندات فنی مربوط به بایتهای دریافتی رو بدونم بقیشو انجام میدم و نمونه برنامشم میذارم تا بقیه استفاده کنن.
ممنون میشم اگه کسی مستندات رو پیدا کنه و به اشتراک بذاره.

----------


## anouri

با سلام
توضیحات دوستان تا بخ اینجا خوب هستش.
مستندات فنی راجع به بایتهای دریافتی ندارید؟
اگه مستندات این قضیه باشه بقیش راحت درست میشه.
ممنون میشم

----------


## rmk191

سلام من اطلاعات بایتهای دریافتی رو دارم .

09133058640

----------


## ramin005

با سلام با اینکه یه سال بیشتر از آخرین آپدیت این تاپیک میگذره به دلیل پراکنده نشدن مطالب نخواستم یه تاپیک جدید باز کنم

 من یه اندیکاتور مدل TEC1600   دارم و
 برنامه ای نیاز دارم که با هربار اجرا، وزن مشاهده شده در دستگاه اندیکاتور را در محیط ConsoleApplication نشان دهد(بعد قرار است این عدد وزن در یک تیبل ذخیره بشه که دیگه اینجاشو خودم ادامه میدم!). لطفا برای قطعه کد یا سورس برنامه فوق بنده را راهنمایی کنید. خیلی ضروری است. با تشکر

----------


## ramin005

بنده همچنان به این نرم افزار نیاز شدید دارم

----------


## joker

پكيج ارتباط با دستگاههاي توزين ويژه برنامه نويسان  جهت ارتباط با انواع توزين هاي موجود در ايران :
توزين الكترونيك TEC
DI-1000
CARDINAL
SCHENCK
DISOMAT
HB-8210
و....

جهت كسب اطلاعات بيشتر و يا سفارشي سازي از طريق  پيام خصوصي همين سايت در خدمت هستم.

----------


## araz_pashazadeh

دوستان برنامه توزین به زبان #C موجود نیست؟
من #C کار هستم می خواستم برنامه توزین را به زبان #C بنویسم.
لصفا بنده را راهنمایی کنین

----------


## amirzam

با سلام، اگه ممکنه من هم میخوام سورس این برنامه رو داشته باشم
این هم ایمیلمه
amirzamanabadi@gmail.com
با تشکر

----------


## navidrajabi90

سلام
من یه نام افزار حسابداری دارم و الان میخوان باسکول بهش اضافه ممنون میشم برا من هم بفرستی به ایمیل برام بفرستی
Navidrajabi90@yahoo.com

----------


## navidrajabi90

با سلام 
دوست گرامی شما برای کار با اندیکاتور پند می تونید از کامپوننت Comport یا از کامپوننت mscomm32.ocx استفاده کنید
و  برای ارتباط با باسکول یک کابل rs232 بسازید 
و پس ساخت کابل را خروجی rs232 اندیکاتور باسکول و به ورودی پورت سریال وصل نماید
و پس از انجام این کار از هایپر ترمینال برای ارتباط استفاده کنید
و تنظیمات Com1:2400,N,8,1 می باشد دقت کنید که نام پورت را درست انتخاب نماید در بعضی سیستم ها می تواند com1 نباشد
برای ظهور مولایمان مهدی فاطمه دعا کنید
امیدوارم که تونسه باشه گوشه ای از مشکلات را حل کرده باشم
یا علی

----------


## separod

سلام
برای باسکول پند pu850 میخوام با ویژوال فاکس وزن رو بخونم چه کنم ؟
ممنون

----------


## saeedreza20

با سلام دوست عزیز شما چطور بحث هگزا دسیمال رو حل کردین و عدد را نمایش دادین به کمک mscomm32

----------

